# Linux installieren



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo habe mir die Debian ISO runtergeladen die NONUS ftp://debian.uni-essen.de/debian-cd/3.0_r5/i386/ und wollte nun eine bootfähige CD ROM erstellen habe ich mit Nero auch hinbekommen aber wenn ich sie boote dann gehts nicht weiter in ein installationsprog oder ähnliches sondern er sagt ich soll die cd auswerfen und neustarten wie erstelle ich denn eine bootfähige CD das es 100% klappt und steht hinter dem link tatsächlich das neue Debian die Einzel cds zum installen was bedeutet NONUS? 
 danke schonmal


----------



## steff aka sId (11. Juni 2005)

NONUS = Non US das heist nur das es keine Englische/ Amerikanische CD ist. Normal sollten die Iso's bootable sein. D.h. es sollte reichen wenn du das Image normal brennst. Wenn du Linux Anfänger bist würde ich dir raten besorg dir ne Knoppix CD/Iso und installier damit ein Debian artiges System. Das ist wesentlich einfacher da Knoppix einem viele Sachen am Anfang abnimmt die man als Anfänger noch nicht so ganz durch schaut.

Gruß Steff


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

Danke naja ich will es mal so probieren mit Nero was müsste ich klicken daten disk erstellen oder image auf disk brennen ?


----------



## xunnamedx (11. Juni 2005)

bzw kann ich das image einfach so brennen mit winxp ohne Nero? also einfach in mein laufwerk ziehen?


----------



## steff aka sId (11. Juni 2005)

Ich würde es mit Nero brennen. Die Option Image auf Disk brennen. Mit dem WinXp Tool kenn ich mich net aus halt da nicht viel von.


----------

